# Can cats have other cat friends?



## Kyria

Hi there, I wonder if anyone can tell me if it is possible for your cat to make friends with other local neighbour cats. My cat is an outside cat and just recently we have seen him with another cat in our garden quite alot, he often follows this tabby cat everywhere he or she goes. The other evening this little tabby cat peeked a look inside my patio window as if he or she was looking for my cat, its all very funny really to see them. I just wondered if cats can make friends. By the way my cat is neutered. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## sarahecp

I would say yes, but depends on the cats personality. Frankie likes other cats and befriended a young one a couple of years ago, they were always together in our back garden, he even used to invite him/her in to eat his food  I still see them together occassionally 

With my sadly missed Tim it was a different story, if he saw another cat in our garden he'd be out there in a flash chasing it away.


----------



## Crocky

I think they certainly can! 
When I was young we had a cat that never came outside. Nonetheless one of the neighbourhood cats came to see ours every single day. They used to sit on the window sill: ours from inside (of course), the other one outside. In summer, when the window was open, it seemed that they were having conversations about whatsoever. So I do think cats can have 'friends'.


----------



## Misi

Most of my cats have made other feline friends outside the household. There was Tarka and Lima, my black cat and tabby cat and Diesel and Charlie, 2 black cats that lived in the flat downstairs, way back. There was Lima and the cat Chloe, next door, then Tarka and Cocco, the cat downstairs, then Bruno was also great mates with Cocco; my sister's cat Daisy and Tilly who lived next door to her... The only one who hasn't made any friends outside the house is Misi. She pretty much hates everyone, but adored my dearly departed Tarka, and thinks Simba's sort of cute, if a bit of a pain in the butt sometimes


----------



## Kyria

Hi guys, thankyou all for your replies..Aww that is so cute to hear that maybe they are friends. I thought tom cats couldnt make friends you see because I heard they are sometimes very territorial with the garden and surrounds, but must say that my cat Tipsy is a very friendly cat to humans so maybe he is the same with the neighbourhood cats too...Thanks again for all your replys. Kyriaxx


----------



## TickettyBoo

Mouse is friends with Millie next door  She will come round for a free feed and to play and if Mouse goes out and Millie isn`t around he goes looking for her :001_rolleyes: and goes in the huff if he can`t find her . They are mother and son though


----------



## suzy93074

Oh yes most certainly!  we have this lovely tabby cat who pops to see us - he/she often comes for a little treat and at first would not let us even near but Jinks has always tolerated her - he is normally v territorial too with cats but this one he seems to have taken a shine to - on this photo she popped in one morning when I was dusting etc  they often meet up for a sunbathe outside :biggrin5:


----------



## JordanRose

My Molly was a right flirt, and would often have Toms falling at her feet when she went out- she'd just sit there, proud as punch, as if to say 'Yes, I know I'm a stunner. Keep swooning!' :lol:


----------



## Ian B

#1 cat Bola was best mates with Buddy within minutes of them meeting, mainly because Buddy was up for a playfight from the start. Sadly Buddy has disappeared completely now, but Bola has a new best mate in Bosley, and like with Buddy, they were virtually instant best mates.

Barring next doors two tabby toms and a regular visitor here, Tatty Tom, all of whom Bola hates with a passion for some reason, every other cat he meets he rushes up to say hello wanting to be friends. I've never seen another cat be so friendly towards others before.

Ian


----------



## oggers86

Its definately possible, I have seen a few of our neighbourhood cats playing together and I am certain they are from different houses. A few have tried to make friends with my 2 but they dont seem to share the sentiment. 

No cat I have owned likes other cats, only one cat would ever tolerate others and he was a male but even he had a few hissy fits at the feral kittens my mum had at one point. 

I wish my two would make some friends, especially with the cats that come in our garden. Elsa however has way too much cattitude.


----------



## Superash

Funny you should mention this because my 11 year old neutered female has been sitting with this young cat on my back garden wall they are just lay there dozing like two bookends yet i have her son who is 8 and they never go near each other and i have never seen her with another cat except this one :biggrin:


----------



## Kyria

Hi guys, thanks again for all your wonderful storys of Cats having friends. They were lovely to read. Kyria xx


----------



## Kat74Em

Our Harry used to be friends with our neighbours' lovely tortie, Lola. They were about the same age and would often chase each other back & forth playfully, it was so funny. 

Sadly Lola disappeared, and now the only other cat around is the local bully cat who hates Harry


----------



## coral.

suzy93074 said:


> Oh yes most certainly!  we have this lovely tabby cat who pops to see us - he/she often comes for a little treat and at first would not let us even near but Jinks has always tolerated her - he is normally v territorial too with cats but this one he seems to have taken a shine to - on this photo she popped in one morning when I was dusting etc  they often meet up for a sunbathe outside :biggrin5:


Great photo 

Yes i believe they can they can have relationships like us, they can have cat friends, and cat enemies, Felix -used to be my OH dad cat, i was only surpose to be looking after her for a short period whilst he was moving but he didnt contribute to her food or anything, and i had her for a year, and he still couldnt have her back, so i said i would keep her 
anyway, when she used to be a outdoor cat my OH dad was telling me should would have cat friends outside, and one them would always come through the cat flap with her, and share her food and bed :biggrin5:


----------



## hayleyj08

We often joke about my parents' old boy Tigger's 'girlfriend' Minka next door - they sit relaxing together outside, he lets her in the house with him while he's sleeping, lets her eat his food... they are definitely buddies! I've heard him doing his 'don't mess with me' howl at other cats who so much as dare to step onto the driveway.


----------



## flev

Timothy almost 'adopted' a younger cat who lived next door, and Clark would follow him around everywhere. It was really sweet to watch Timothy jump up on a fence, and then wait for Clark to follow him. Unfortunately, I don't think he managed to teach Clark road safety, as he was run over about 6 months ago 

He now seems to be friends with a little ginger cat, and it's quite common for me to come home and find both of them curled up on the sofa. I sometimes wonder if Timothy visits his friend's house as well, and what the ginger cat's owners make of it! The only time things were less harmonious was when the ginger cat tried to play with Timothy's favourite toy mouse - there was then some hissing and a rapid exit through the cat flap...

This isn't to say he gets on with all the cats in the area though - he and Lois (sister of Clark) just about tolerate each other, and he has regular stand-offs with a black and white cat. Thankfully we've not seen the big grey cat in a while, as that generally resulted in Timothy exiting the cat flap quickly, screaming in rage at the intruder!


----------



## DebsH

Both my cats had pals and not the same ones as each other. My oldest A-Jay knocked round with a real bruiser - he's pretty big himself so I suppose that figured but he'd rather leg it away from any trouble than stand up for himself. And my younger one Ferg palled around with anything that showed interest, though took a dislike to one or two visitors to the garden.

Ferg used to invite his mates into the house and occasionally when I came home from work would walk down the garden to see them sat in a line on the kitchen windowsill looking very guilty because they'd been caught (my other half won't have the cats on the work surfaces). Sadly most of their mates have moved or passed away, the lads are getting a bit too elderly to be palling around with any new kits on the block now.

Deb


----------



## brianmf

Over the years, we've had several cats that have made pals with other neighbourhood cats. They have their own character and personality and it seems that cats that are particularly friendly to humans are the ones that are most likely to be friendly towards other cats. Just like us, they find an affinity with specific personalities.


----------



## HeartofClass

My oldest kitten Lena is recently being let out of the house from day to day. Ever since she was little a neighbour's British Shorthair came to visit her and my other two by watching them through the glass door from the outside. Apparently Lena took a liking to her! Everytime she spots her outside she begs me to let her out. Then everytime I go to check where she is she appears to be close to the British short hair. One time I decided to carefully observe what's going on and it appears as though Lena follows the other cat around all the time  She mostly ignores Lena, just goes to sniff her from time to time and then quickly moves a few feet away to a safe distance, but she looks like she enjoys having company, sometimes she turns around to check whether Lena's still there and one time when she couldn't see her she looked all confused and waited for Lena to come  I sense a wonderful friendship is in process! 
I should mention that Lena is otherwise the least social to humans of my three cats. Also there's another cat in the neighbourhood Lena despises, she hisses and growls anytime the cat even just steps on our garden.

And this is how it all started, sorry Lena is all blurry


----------



## HeartofClass

New photo evidence of why cats can have other (neighbour) cat friends 









Apparently this British shorthair is quite popular in the neighbourhood! Lena decided to introduce her to Inishka too


----------

